# Type the dictators and or maniacs from this list!



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Knave said:


> When I think of Hitler I think of Turi. When I think of Turi I think INFJ. Therefore Hitler=INFJ. Simple logic.


Misguided - I don't lose.
Think of me more as Steven Bradbury.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Stephen Harper ISTJ


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Turi said:


> Is there a problem?


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... I don't think so


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

@Temizzle I would value your valuable and ACCURATE typing abilities! Please type these dictators!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

Lets add some people to the list!

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Knave said:


> When I think of Hitler I think of Turi. When I think of Turi I think INFJ. Therefore Hitler=INFJ. Simple logic.


So I guess that makes us the Jews then.


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

Crowbo said:


> So I guess that makes us the Jews then.


Are we starting an RPG!? Who will play all the other?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Trudeau is an ENFJ in a Fe Se loop


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Literally God said:


> Are we starting an RPG!? Who will play all the other?
> 
> Sent from Heaven using My Will


I guess so. Make a thread out of it before I do!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Goetterdaemmerung said:


> Trudeau is an ENFJ in a Fe Se loop


What type was Mao? thinking ESTJ but maybe something else


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Crowbo said:


> What type was Mao? thinking ESTJ but maybe something else


INFP for sure, just like Donald Trump.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Margaret Thatcher: ISFP


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Y'all are forgetting the greatest dictator to ever walk this earth!


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

Crowbo said:


> I guess so. Make a thread out of it before I do!


Done, check out the game forum...

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Crowbo said:


> Y'all are forgetting the greatest dictator to ever walk this earth!
> 
> View attachment 767546


He was also an ISFP if I recall.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Goetterdaemmerung said:


> INFP for sure, just like Donald Trump.


Tell me Gotty. What made Mao an INFP. I'm awaiting a juicy scrumptious argument from you. :tongue:


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Crowbo said:


> Tell me Gotty. What made Mao an INFP. I'm awaiting a juicy scrumptious argument from you. :tongue:


He apologized all the time. h:


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

Goetterdaemmerung said:


> He apologized all the time. h:






Like this?

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun (Feb 16, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> Actually I can see it that way too. I guess I was thinking of how he has such a romantic and people-focused attitude but in a way he sort of is detached from people while being intensely focused on them. It's sort of a straddle of the T/F line I guess you could say.
> 
> He later mentions that he wouldn't even have written _Mein Kampf_ had it not been for his imprisonment, in a way that it gave him the a time void that he used to solidify his perception into writing (I forget the source of this but it should be a good one).
> 
> ...


I view it as more headstrong and passionate than emotional. I think he’s a J because he follows his dream of being an artist and when he was suggested to be an architect, he dedicated everything to that. I can agree with you on the S part. What made you think he’s “romantic”? I don’t see any of that. Perhaps I’m missing something



Enoch said:


> Margaret Thatcher: ISFP


Stop trying to kidnap members from our ENTJ clan! :tongue:


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

AngelWithAShotgun said:


> I view it as more headstrong and passionate than emotional. I think he’s a J because he follows his dream of being an artist and when he was suggested to be an architect, he dedicated everything to that.


Yeah, he would rather be a high-school dropout/wanderer living day-to-day than someone in a structured environment having to answer to an authority. You can read about this in a lot of places. This is like the opposite of being a J, just like pretty much everything I've seen.


> I can agree with you on the S part. What made you think he’s “romantic”? I don’t see any of that. Perhaps I’m missing something


Not romantic in the typical sense maybe.


Jung said:


> This is, of course, only a simile, of which, however, I had need to give some sort of illustration of the peculiar nature of introverted sensation. Introverted sensation conveys an image whose effect is not so much to reproduce the object as to throw over it a wrapping whose lustre is derived from age-old subjective experience and the still unborn future event. Thus, mere sense impression develops into the depth of the meaningful, while extraverted sensation seizes only the momentary and manifest existence of things.


More like this idea of putting attaching a "lustre" to things (romanticizing) is what I meant. It would be considered sentimental, which is considered an F thing in MBTI.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Crowbo said:


> I believe it but still, why is Fi usually associated with all things emo.


IDK :confused3:


----------



## Adonnus (Jun 17, 2015)

Literally Gone said:


> Provide rational arguments for irrational people!
> Stalin, Mao, Hitler, Amin, Lenin, Pol Pot, Bush Jr, Obama, Assad, @AngelWithAShotgun (self proclaimed), Saddam, Castro, Turdo, and the Kim Family!
> Oh and Future Dictator @Goetterdaemmerung!
> 
> ...


Typing historical figures is my favourite thing. So here goes.

Stalin - ENTJ Sociopath
Mao - ENTP Sociopath
Hitler - INFJ Narcissistic Sociopath
Amin - This is one of the few people I'm not sure about. But I lean towards either ESFP sociopath or ENFJ sociopath.

Lenin - INTJ
Pol Pot - ENTP Psychopath
Bush Jr - ESTP
Obama - ENTP
Assad - ISFJ Narcissist
Saddam - ESTJ Sociopath
Castro - ENFP
Turdo - ? You mean Trudeau? I'm guessing you are canadian and just don't like him. Pretty immature to call him a maniac at any rate, he is probably ESFJ.
Kim family - Kim Il-Sung, possibly ESTJ, his son and grandson probably ISFJ.
As a bonus who wasn't mentioned, 
Gaddafi - ENFP Sociopath
Mussolini - ESFP Sociopath
Trump - ESTP Narcissist
Erdogan - ESTJ Narcissist
Ceaușescu - ESTJ Narcissist


Lady Bathory - ISTP (Psychopath? Probably.)
FDR - ESTP
Himmler - ISFJ Narcissist
Mengele - ISTP Psychopath
Tojo - ISFJ
Eichmann - ISTP
Montgomery - ESTJ
MacArthur - ESTP


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok... based on what criteria did whoever start this decide who is a dictator and a maniac? Because I really have doubts regarding some names on that list.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

Propaganda Hitler: INFJ
Real Hitler: INFP or something.


----------

